
Publicly available IPTV channels from all over the world - DarkManZero
https://github.com/iptv-org/iptv
======
k_sze
The number of channels in China (or in Chinese), compared to other countries
(or other languages), is mind-boggling.

------
m-p-3
Makes me wish that all channels available over-the-air in Canada also had a
simple and non-changing stream URL.

Would makes it easy to build a basic and legal IPTV box to stream these when
OTA reception isn't great.

